# Good Old Snickers!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I made this toy for my fids AGES ago but none of them have shown the slightest bit of interest in it...until Mr I-have-to-put-everything-and-anything-in-my-beak came along. I'm yet to find a toy Snickers won't play with, he just loves anything!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

too cute! great toy!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It's a whole new world for him though Bea, he has to try everything. lol. The others have been around for a while, they look at things and think "Yeah, yeah, we had that stuff in a different toy!"


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the reason he likes it so much is cause it's made of dummies/pacifiers (depending on where you're from, hehe) and he's just a widdle baby!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You could be right there.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  I think it is the perfect toy for a baby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is just like a "human" baby they have to put everything in there mouth


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats a great toy Bea! but i must say he looks like he could be Spike's twin brother they look so similar.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cute! Little Snickers with a pacifier.


----------

